# Ernie??



## Jerngen (May 22, 2006)

Has anyone heard from him? 

I haven't been connected much the last couple of days but my wife told me tonight parts of IL has been hit hard?? 

Guess I should go look up Forerunner to see if he's been on.
(I guess I consider them two peas in a pod by now  )


----------



## InvalidID (Feb 18, 2011)

I was wondering about him too. I think he posted yesterday..... Lets hope he's just a bit busy


----------



## Jerngen (May 22, 2006)

Checking his history I see him doing several posts 4 days ago and one very early in the morning three days ago (probably before he went to bed on the fourth day).

Like I said, I was out of it for a few days and wouldn't even show much concern expcept the wife saying she thinks IL was hit hard a couple days ago????


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

Forerunner was posting yesterday, I'd think he'd have said something if there'd been any serious weather problems in their area. Maybe Ernie is just taking a timeout or away on another one of his business roadtrips.

.


----------



## PNP Katahdins (Oct 28, 2008)

Ernie is just south of me on the IL side of the state line. No extreme bad weather in this area, unlike down south. Just rain but no major flooding if you are away from the big rivers like the Mississippi.

Peg


----------



## kirkmcquest (Oct 21, 2010)

My guess is he took the weather for a sign that TEOTWAWKI has arrived. He is now safely in a bunker, deep within the earth's core. When he comes up for a raid he will probably find that everything is normal...or is it?


----------



## willbuck1 (Apr 4, 2010)

I worry whenever Ernie doesn't post for a few days. Did he get a signal that the S has HTF or is going to in the next day or two?


----------



## timfromohio (Jun 19, 2007)

He's probably two counties over looking for his greenhouse roof ... but,

Seriously - let everyone know if all is well Ernie.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

No foul weather here lest you consider incessant cloud cover and rain every other day.
Ernie contacted me a day ago and mentioned working some kinks out of his spirit via tending to some projects in his knife shop.

Good of you all to show concern. :grouphug:


----------



## ne prairiemama (Jan 30, 2010)

Thanks Forerunner


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

We all need to 'work some kinks out' of our spirit now and again.

Prayers for ya, Ernie......that you find the answers you're looking for & your spirit is refreshed and renewed.


----------



## cast iron (Oct 4, 2004)

I suspect he is just fine, probably just off practicing his angry scowl.


----------



## Jerngen (May 22, 2006)

Thanks for letting us know


----------



## JuliaAnn (Dec 7, 2004)

Thanks for letting everyone know, FR. You two guys are about my favorites here, and I had wondered if the bad weather in your state had affected y'all or not. Glad to hear that you're both ok.

I got a pretty bad kink in my spirit right now too, so I sympathize.


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

> Ernie contacted me a day ago and mentioned working some kinks out of his spirit via tending to some projects in his knife shop.


I'm not buying it for a minute. I'm sure he's in London staking out a good spot for the wedding and stocking up on royal themed nick-nacks


----------



## whiskeylivewire (May 27, 2009)

Tiempo said:


> I'm not buying it for a minute. I'm sure he's in London staking out a good spot for the wedding and stocking up on royal themed nick-nacks


*snort*


----------



## NewGround (Dec 19, 2010)

Maybe he's out searching for an appropriate new avatar image ;-)


----------



## Rainy (Jan 21, 2010)

Ernie,come back soon we miss ya.


----------



## Blu3duk (Jun 2, 2002)

i suspect he is getting ready for the over due arrival of the baby.... i did see that his wife liked a joke i posted today on FBso if anything was wrong i think she woulda said something! though i am not sure what i could did to fix anything from here.....

William
idaho


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

whiskeylivewire said:


> *snort*


Maybe he'll bring us all back some teabags


----------



## partndn (Jun 18, 2009)

Good to hear FR. I was missing him too.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Giggle - I can just see Ernie having tea with the Queen and giving her the benefit of his wisdom...if she's smart, she'll listen to him. :nono:

Ernie, bring me back some crumpets and scones to go with the tea!


----------



## logbuilder (Jan 31, 2006)

kirkmcquest said:


> My guess is he took the weather for a sign that TEOTWAWKI has arrived. He is now safely in a bunker, deep within the earth's core. When he comes up for a raid he will probably find that everything is normal...or is it?


That reminds me of a movie called Blast From The Past. Funny and well worth watching.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

I am glad someone asked....I was missing him too.


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2011)

Even Ernie needs a break now and again. We all do.


----------



## tkrabec (Mar 12, 2003)

Didn't ernie say something about going to a compound for a while as he had medical skills?


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

I don't think that was Ernie.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

He is fine . He checked on me. But did not identify his location.

Sent from my Ally using Tapatalk


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

I`m sure Ernie is fine, Baby, working, job, sheep, greenhouse, who knows what is keeping him busy. He is north and East of me so weather should not be the factor. Nobody misses me when I`m gone for a week or so, wish I had that kind of following. HeHe LOL and anything else I can think of. > Thanks Marc


----------



## whiskeylivewire (May 27, 2009)

Tiempo said:


> Maybe he'll bring us all back some teabags


ound: Do you think he holds his pinky up when he's drinking it?


----------



## Kazahleenah (Nov 3, 2004)

Tiempo said:


> I'm not buying it for a minute. I'm sure he's in London staking out a good spot for the wedding and stocking up on royal themed nick-nacks


:hysterical::hysterical:


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

whiskeylivewire said:


> ound: Do you think he holds his pinky up when he's drinking it?


Nope. But he won't hesitate to wipe his grizzled and hairy face with his shirt sleeve after he takes a generous swig. Subtly prompted, he may even belch for the Queen.:buds:


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

Forerunner said:


> Nope. But he won't hesitate to wipe his grizzled and hairy face with his shirt sleeve after he takes a generous swig. Subtly prompted, he may even belch for the Queen.:buds:


The mind reels.....:shocked:


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

....... as it should. :thumb:


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

Sorry, folks. Been real busy.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

I hope you at least humbled yourself enough to autograph programs, etc. as requested.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

....oh, and, I love the hat.


----------



## jlrbhjmnc (May 2, 2010)

I don't know, maybe a blue hat would have looked better with Ernie's complexion??


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

I sittin' here wondering how you got that Mosin by British customs?


----------



## partndn (Jun 18, 2009)

:hysterical::hysterical::smackound:ound:Hilarious!!!!


----------



## deaconjim (Oct 31, 2005)

Ernie said:


> Sorry, folks. Been real busy.


This is definitely one for the HT calendar!


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

Cabin Fever said:


> I sittin' here wondering how you got that Mosin by British customs?


Mosin or Mauser?


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

Mauser. The Queen prefers them.


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

Ernie said:


> Mauser. The Queen prefers them.


God save the Queen.


----------



## JuliaAnn (Dec 7, 2004)

You should have gone bolder with the hat. You could definitely get away with it, with your complexion and beard.


----------



## AR Cattails (Dec 22, 2005)

I like your hat, too, but you should have worn one like Princess Beatrice. Something that looks like antlers. Maybe something with some fish and hooks hanging off it.


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

Ernie, honey, I don't know who advised you, but the hat is supposed to match your outfit. I'm really surprised that hat didn't raise suspicions.


----------



## Aintlifegrand (Jun 3, 2005)

ound: Too funny Ernie...Best Pic of the week for me..maybe the year...


----------



## kully (Feb 19, 2008)

Ernie, I have a wedding coming up soon and I'd really,really love to borrow your hat. I'd take very good care of it, I promise. Please!


----------



## Honduras Trish (Nov 30, 2007)

kully said:


> Ernie, I have a wedding coming up soon and I'd really,really love to borrow your hat. I'd take very good care of it, I promise. Please!


I don't think the hat alone would work for you. You need the ensemble of the hat and Mauser, to make your outfit really sing.


----------



## kully (Feb 19, 2008)

Okay, okay, the Mauser too please. (and can you please introduce me to the Queen?)


----------



## Blu3duk (Jun 2, 2002)

Now i was thinkin with opsec and all already having been discussed, ya wouldnt have posted this royal hillbilly foto.... but then i gots to thinkin, with that fancy cammo headdress, no one would recognize ya on the street anywayz!

N E how, I think the get up ya was wearing was "smokin" and next season it will be all the rage!!

William
Idaho


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

:hysterical:

An HT calender winner for sure!


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Ernie said:


> Mauser. The Queen prefers them.


I heard on good authority, that the Queen prefers Enfields.....


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Ernie said:


> Sorry, folks. Been real busy.


Oh my gosh! This is the first laughing out loud I've done for a few days.

Thank you
Ernie - thank you. 
Love all of you guys!


----------



## JuliaAnn (Dec 7, 2004)

Maybe Ernie has lavender eyes, like Liz Taylor, and he chose the hat to bring out the color of his eyes...


----------



## wendle (Feb 22, 2006)

Tiempo said:


> Maybe he'll bring us all back some teabags


This has to be the best picture I've seen of the royal wedding yet.


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

Ernie said:


> Sorry, folks. Been real busy.


Ernie, I darn near pee`d myself when I saw the picture, mighty fetchin hat I do say. > Marc


----------



## InvalidID (Feb 18, 2011)

Cabin Fever said:


> I heard on good authority, that the Queen prefers Enfields.....


 I was thinking the same thing. He's next to the Queen with a Nazi bolt gun... That explains the look on her face I suppose... LOL


----------



## Plainswalker (Sep 24, 2009)

Cabin Fever said:


> I heard on good authority, that the Queen prefers Enfields.....


Darn. Beat me to it, Cabin Fever.


----------



## Rainy (Jan 21, 2010)

I bet the Queen felt very safe with you there Ernie.... and your hat looks very cool..... Glad to see you on here.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

so funny! yeah, your hat is supposed to match. maybe you could have borrowed from the woman with the dory stuck on her face. glad you are okay. ~Georgia.


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

If that picture is not in next year's calendar I'm leaving HT in a snit.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

Tiempo said:


> If that picture is not in next year's calendar I'm leaving HT in a snit.


I totally agree with you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## whiskeylivewire (May 27, 2009)

Tiempo said:


> If that picture is not in next year's calendar I'm leaving HT in a snit.


I third that!


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

Im speechless with giggles.
too too too funny


----------



## SLADE (Feb 20, 2004)

Those things in back of you look like part of the living dead.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

SRSLADE said:


> Those things in back of you look like part of the living dead.


Well, I thought I was there to protect the queen from zombies, but they turned out to be the princesses of York.


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

Ernie said:


> Well, I thought I was there to protect the queen from zombies, but they turned out to be the princesses of York.


Worse than zombies. Much, much worse.....


----------



## logbuilder (Jan 31, 2006)

SRSLADE said:


> Those things in back of you look like part of the living dead.


Here is who was behind you. The one in the light dress is Beatrice. Quite the hat!


----------



## Trisha in WA (Sep 28, 2005)

How does one look in the mirror with THAT hat on and think they look anything but totally ridiculous? OMG!


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2011)

You're a good guy Ernie, but you _really_ need to let your wife coordinate for you if you're going to go to these things. The strain on Prince Phillip trying to keep a stiff upper lip in the face of your apparel faux pax was beginning to tell on him and he's an old man now!

{laughing}


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

Kate's mom looks like ANgelica Houston


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

wyld thang said:


> Kate's mom looks like ANgelica Houston


WG accused her of looking like me


----------



## littlebitfarm (Mar 21, 2005)

Looks like the Queen is checking him out!

Kathie


----------



## Blu3duk (Jun 2, 2002)

littlebitfarm said:


> Looks like the Queen is checking him out!
> 
> Kathie


actually she was wondering who broke wind, and that is why all the smirks were going on.....

on the hat issue of the an and blue kind..... some people dont know what real cammo is and then a slim line pointy blue hat takes pounds off the figure eh?

Purple is the new "urbane" cammo!

William


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

You've got to keep in mind..... that's likely the first, and last, flannel shirt those folks will ever see.
I'm touched that Ernie did bother to trim his beard up for the occasion.


----------



## InvalidID (Feb 18, 2011)

logbuilder said:


> Here is who was behind you. The one in the light dress is Beatrice. Quite the hat!


 I'm pretty sure this is what happens when you lose a bet in the Royal Family...


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2011)

Tiempo said:


> If that picture is not in next year's calendar I'm leaving HT in a snit.


This calls for so many uncalled for comments. I'm practically beside myself, just thinking about them all.


----------



## Honduras Trish (Nov 30, 2007)

I can't help wondering, as we discuss Ernie's fashion faux pas (how do you pluralize "faux pas," by the way? Faux pases? Faux pas'? Faux pi?) . . . do you think, for this occasion, he should have kept the kid gloves _on_?


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

littlebitfarm said:


> Looks like the Queen is checking him out!


The Queen does tend to get a bit grabby.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2011)

Ernie will now likely appear on the next Birthday List to be inducted into the Order of the Bath.

He looks like he could use one. 

{laughing}


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

deaconjim said:


> This is definitely one for the HT calendar!


I agree...next years theme could be "HT'er where you lest expect them".

By the way I think the Queen has gun envy!


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

Forerunner said:


> You've got to keep in mind..... that's likely the first, and last, flannel shirt those folks will ever see.
> I'm touched that Ernie did bother to trim his beard up for the occasion.


Prince Harry


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

Ernie said:


> The Queen does tend to get a bit grabby.


Only after too much moonshine.


----------



## hillbillygal (Jan 16, 2008)

Tiempo said:


> If that picture is not in next year's calendar I'm leaving HT in a snit.


:goodjob: I agree! lol, I think that's the funniest pic I've ever seen on HT!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Tiempo said:


> If that picture is not in next year's calendar I'm leaving HT in a snit.


This is an interesting statement! I think I'm going to have to start a file, just in case it happens.


----------



## margo (May 29, 2002)

"Pip pip me boy, you've not lost a brother, you've gained a sister"


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

margo said:


> "Pip pip me boy, you've not lost a brother, you've gained a sister"


Apparently when this pic was taken, he'd just lost a girlfriend.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

A.T. Hagan said:


>


The GF says that those freaky hats are called "Fascinators" and it's all the rage in Great Britain.


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2011)

I got one that looks like that. Not the hat, the woman.


----------



## ne prairiemama (Jan 30, 2010)

:shocked::hysterical::hysterical::hysterical: ound: ound: ound: Oh boy, now I'm a little upset by this do you realize how long it takes to get 8 kids tucked in only to laugh half of them awake?! :grumble: :smiley-laughing013:


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

Alright Ernie, if you're wearing that hat to the Derby then you need to cock it at more of an angle on your head. It's supposed to be "flirty". . . . ound:


----------



## Freeholder (Jun 19, 2004)

I love that picture -- needed a laugh this morning! And I agree, it would be great for the calendar!

Kathleen


----------

